
Deep Learning for Electronic Health Records - somerandomness
https://ai.googleblog.com/2018/05/deep-learning-for-electronic-health.html
======
ckocagil
I believe that creating new subdermal/wearable sensors, collecting their data
to a center, and analyzing the data of the entire population will potentially
uncover medical conditions long before they manifest themselves.

The incentive for the public to accept these sensors and the data collection
will be lower premiums for their health insurance since early-stage/preventive
treatment is likely much cheaper than late-stage.

The only road blocks I can foresee are:

1\. Government regulations: too strict and this can't happen, too lax and
people's privacy won't be respected

2\. Raising the capital and taking the risk

~~~
mistrial9
> ubiquitous health-surveillance

of course -- what could go wrong ?

